# does anyone feel the same as me?



## Mattnmike (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey All 
My name is matt and i have been suffering from DP for about 3 years now, and i have never took any drugs at all! 
I am now feel like i am getting worse and worse, i feel so drugged up all the time.
I cannot watch tv as the people on the tv look like aliensm, i am scared of doing things like e.g visiting my parents and family, shopping, going outside on my own, catching a bus. I know they sound pefetic but i am so scared all of the time. I also do not look at myself in the mirror as i dont recognise what i see. 
I have the biggewst fear of deieing feel like it is going to happen any day.
I feel like the old Matt has gone and i cant get him back, i am finding it so hard!
Does anyone know how i am feeling, please reply i am so scared!
Thanks for reading. :?

Matt


----------



## claudinewtf (Jan 6, 2008)

*bump*

can anyone here help or relate?
I know many of you have been at crisis points, and it sounds like Mike could use some help.


----------



## bigpete87 (Nov 9, 2005)

You're not alone. I felt the same way. Everything around me seems fake. I felt like I dont exist. My DP was associated with my panic attacks which I had for almost 10 years. Now, my DP comes and go.

Dont be scared, I was scared too but I found this website and I was so relieved that I wasnt the only one suffers the horrible feeling. I hope you will get through this.


----------



## DRyan (Jan 19, 2008)

Have you ever tried meds that function specifically to relieve anxiety?

My guess at this is the longer you avoid doing the things your afraid of, the worse your anxiety will be triggered by them.

I think it would be helpful to slowly work up the list, doing the things that make you a little scared enough that you finally don't fear them at all. With the help of meds and maybe therapy, I'm thinking you could eliminate your irrational fears if your were motivated to do so.

Just something to consider, an uneducated opinion.


----------



## claudinewtf (Jan 6, 2008)

*bump*


----------



## kirbyking (Feb 20, 2008)

i felt the same exact way
i looked at my parents and wonderd what is human...
what are we...i looked at my moms eyes and was like so bizzare...
I think ive lost my noddle or something. 
i feel like i havn't been living with my parents my whole life..like there strangers and now i feel like i'm not living my own life.


----------



## SpanishMoon (Apr 21, 2008)

Yes...All the people is strange for me. I don?t recognize my own house, i don?t feel safe in any place


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

me too 
but its is really scary when u first go through it but as time passes by youll learn to acccept it and realize theres nothing u can do but wait till it gets better and or take medication
but i hope youll be alright alot of people with dp still been able to go on with there lives even though things are harder then usual but i feel your pain and fear


----------



## junfan (Apr 12, 2008)

yes I feel like that to! I watch tv and everyone looks wierd and alien like foreign, Even people everyday seem wierd and foreign, it feels like someone has taken you brain and scrambled everything up and now everything feels odd? incorrect, nothing makes sense? i feel like crying as I cant get it through to people that I have this. I walk around not feeling me ever, I am so lost as to who iam, i really havent got a clue, i just know that iam a figure who moves, and does things yet i dont feel part of it. Have i lost the me forever?? or will it come back once my dp has gone?? I find going work impossible. Nothing feels right everythings feel so not right.

I feel like iam playing a part in film, as i watch all the other robots walking around.


----------

